# descolado



## VaneF

Hola! Podrían ayudarme con esta palabra?

"Eu adoro Adidas porque elas fazem roupas muito descoladas"

Según el diccionario, "descolado" es "despegado", es decir que podría traducirse como  "ropa suelta". 
Pero supongo que tiene algún otro significado. ¿"Original", "Diferente"? 
Ustedes dirán. Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Descolado= moderno, sem muita frescura (outra gíria), do jeito que as pessoas gostam, etc.
Pessoas também podem ser descoladas. veja

roupas descoladas.


----------



## Lorena993

E nessa definição de "pessoa descolada", que expressão eu poderia usar em espanhol?
Uma amiga me pediu para ajudar a traduzir uma música e aparece essa expressão: 

"É sempre tão linda, sempre tão ousada Sempre tão charmosa, sempre *descolada* 
Sempre feminina, sempre antenada, tá sempre na moda..."

Na verdade a música tem muitas expressões assim hehe
Minha tentativa ficou assim:

"Es siempre tan hermosa, siempre tan atrevida, siempre tan encantadora, siempre ****
*Siempre femenina, siempre atenta, está siempre a la moda"


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Estaba viendo en Google y, entre las muchas acepciones que tiene la palabra, pienso que en este caso podría ser *popular*

Saludos


----------



## alFarrob

A minha sugestão é "suelta"


----------



## Lorena993

Obrigada aos dois


----------



## zema

Creo que a veces _“descolado”_ tiene un sentido muy parecido a _cool. _Si fuera ése el caso, casi te recomendaría dejar _cool _nomás _(_…siempre tan_ cool)_, porque va a ser difícil encontrar un buen equivalente que se entienda en todas partes. Para expresar esa idea se usan términos o expresiones informales que varían mucho según los distintos países o regiones. 

“_descolado_” supongo que debe ser parecido a lo que en Argentina llamamos _“con onda_” o _“canchero_” _(…siempre con tanta onda /… siempre tan canchera)_, pero dudo bastante que se entiendan en la mayoría de los otros países hispanohablantes.


----------



## MrCam

Para mí “pessoa descolada” es “persona buena onda”. Es posible usar el anglicanismo “cool” para solucionar las variedades regionales como dijo el amigo de arriba, aunque prefiero “moderna” ya que este para mí cabe bien el sentido de la palabra en este caso.

Sempre tão descolada.
Siempre tan moderna.


----------



## VaneF

Me gusta "siempre tan suelta" en el contexto de la canción.
 Alguien "suelto" tiene onda, y es canchero.
Saludos!


----------



## manfredojch

Hola Amigos, 

Está es mi primera participación en el foro. Que me ha ayudado muchísimo en otras ocasiones. Estoy traduciendo un texto y me ha surgido una duda en relación a la palabra descolado/a, aparece en dos momentos: 

1 - Localizada no coração da cidade e próxima ao sofisticado bairro dos Jardins e à descolada Rua Augusta.

2 - Durante o dia o movimento acontece nas livrarias, cafés e outros cantinhos para compras descoladas.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao fórum, oficialmente, Manfredo! 
JUntei à uma discussão já existente. Veja os posts acima do seu.


----------



## manfredojch

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum, oficialmente, Manfredo!
> JUntei à uma discussão já existente. Veja os posts acima do seu.



Vanda,

¡Muchas gracias! 

PS: Disculpen le puse acento a "está"


----------



## Xarito

Es como dice "zema".
En Brasil "roupas descoladas" significa como decir en Argentina _*"ropas copadas"*_.


----------



## manfredojch

Xarito said:


> Es como dice "zema".
> En Brasil "roupas descoladas" significa como decir en Argentina _*"ropas copadas"*_.



Si, en el caso de la ropa se puede aplicar "cool". ¿Y en el caso de la calle?


----------



## quelindula

Yo diría "desenvuelta"...


----------



## gato radioso

Eu também.
Também podia ser "guay" que é o termo mais próximo ao "cool" do inglês.


----------



## Alecm

Essa gíria saiu um pouco de moda desde 2008 pra cá.


----------

